# e-Reader raincoat...Keep your Kindle or Nook safe from water.



## Rayne (Nov 15, 2009)

I saw this ad on Facebook and thought I'd share it for anyone interested. 

http://www.e-readerraincoat.com/index.html

It's called e-Reader Raincoat; it's a new water-resistant cover.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

That looks pretty cool!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

that looks pretty cool - I sent the link to a friend I am trying to convince needs a Kindle - her only worry was how it would be at the beach - she spends most of her summer at the beach or their pool - and they vacation in Aruba.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 15, 2009)

There's also a waterproof case from Trendy Digital

http://trendydigital.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_8&products_id=9

They also have alot of other stuff for the K1, K2, and KDX.

Was just on the M-edge site, and saw that they have one too...

Leisure Jacket http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-leisure.psp

I'm not sure exactly HOW waterproof these cases/covers are. With the exception of the Trendy Digital (there's a thread on the forums about this case), I think the others offer more protection against dirt, sand and splashing than anything else.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I have the leisure cover from M-Edge and, though it does protect against the elements, it is definitely NOT waterproof.  I did take mine on vacation to Sint Maarten and used it all of the time, very easy to access the buttons.  When I took it to the beach I encased the whole thing in a large ziplock bag.  Still worked out just fine!


----------



## Rayne (Nov 15, 2009)

eldereno said:


> I have the leisure cover from M-Edge and, though it does protect against the elements, it is definitely NOT waterproof. I did take mine on vacation to Sint Maarten and used it all of the time, very easy to access the buttons. When I took it to the beach I encased the whole thing in a large ziplock bag. Still worked out just fine!


Thanks for the info, it's as I thought.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I just received a Trendy Digital Reader Waterproof bag for Christmas. It looks like it will work great for the beach and poolside. It has a solid seal and you double the seal over in order to increase the level of protection.

I looked at the brand listed here and thought they looked nice but the description clearly stated that it was water resistant and not water proof. I decided that the Trendy Digital Reader Waterproof bag was the better bet.


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone order this? Out of all of them I think I like this one the best but was hoping for a review! Thanks!



Rayne said:


> I saw this ad on Facebook and thought I'd share it for anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.e-readerraincoat.com/index.html
> 
> It's called e-Reader Raincoat; it's a new water-resistant cover.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I did not order it. Water Resistant is not the same as water proof. I wanted something that would be water proof so I went with the Trendy Digital product.


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the response, very good point!


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't see where M-Edge claims the Leisure cover is waterproof, only that it offers "protection from moisture". I would take that to be "splashes", maybe even a little rain, but not certainly not immersible. Most of these solutions look like upgraded zip lock bags to me!  LOL


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The product in the original post is not an M-Edge product. It is 
http://www.e-readerraincoat.com/index.html.

M Edge has just announced a waterproof cover that will be released in the spring of 2010. Harvey has pictures of them in one of his CES topics. Check them out. They will be water proof and have some type of bouyancy device in them to keep the Kindle right side up. They look nice but are not available right now.

Trendy digital is the only manufacturer that I know of selling a water proof case, well bag. All the others I have seen are water resistant and probably not what most of us are interested in.


----------



## stars1 (May 10, 2010)

Rayne said:


> I saw this ad on Facebook and thought I'd share it for anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.sourcingmap.com/purple-vinyl-raincoat-poncho-for-adult-bicycle-rider-size-m1003-p-22764.html
> 
> It's called e-Reader Raincoat; it's a new water-resistant cover.


Thanks for your post. Cool product.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the Trendy Digital and really like it. I do like that e-Reader comes with a case. That would give it a little more protection.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I have the e reader raincoat and really like it.  I know that it says water resistent, but it is a heavy duty plastic pouch that zips locked, so I am nor worried about water getting in it.  Don't know how it could be more water proof...maybe they say water resistant to protect themselves?  I posted a thread with pictures of mine...I will go look for the thread and post it here.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is my thread with pictures...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22742.0.html


----------



## rzsiftyxoq (Apr 24, 2010)

lol, that thing looks ridiculous. 

why not just by a ziplock bag?


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> lol, that thing looks ridiculous.
> 
> why not just by a ziplock bag?


That is so funny... I thought the same thing. I have use a ziplock baggie (double-sealed) when I read around water. I can buy an entire box of 20 of them for $3.00.  And if you leave an "air bubble" in the ziplock baggie, if you drop it in the water it will float for a short time.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

It is a lot thicker than a zip loc bag, and it has the case to protect it in my bag.  If you think it is silly, you don't need to buy one, but I love it and this is what the OP was talking about.


----------

